# Camp Hope 4th Annual BBQ Cook Off



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Saturday, October 10th
Camp Hope
9724 Derrington Road
Houston, TX 77064

We are holding our 4th Annual BBQ Cook Off, benefiting Camp Hope and the PTSD Foundation of America next Saturday. 
- Free BBQ
- Kid Activities
- Silent Auction
- Live Music
- BBQ Contest

To enter a team, contact Rick Stephanow (me) at 713-705-3629 / [email protected]

We still have space available if you wish to enter a team. Catagories are:
- OPEN (Friday night)
- Breakfast
- Pork Ribs
- Chicken
- Beef Brisket

Come out and support the great work we are doing for our combat veterans suffering from PTS!


----------

